# Egg Donation



## Eve (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi Peter
I have had 3 attempts at icsi, a total of 8 grade 1 embryos fertilised of which none implanted. My consultant has advised egg donation due to my age (46, icsi took place at 44 and 45) egg viability obviously beind an issue. My consultant has said that the success of E.D. IS 1:3 Is this the case for a woman of my age? I have a daughter from a previous marriage who is 27 years old Thanks 
Eve


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Eve,

This is a diifuclt one as the embryos clearly were very good. Do you have any information on your endometrial thickness at transfer? This may be part of the problem.

Egg donation is a possibility but I would talk it through very carefully with your clinics' counsellor before making any decisions.

Regards,

Peter



Eve said:


> Hi Peter
> I have had 3 attempts at icsi, a total of 8 grade 1 embryos fertilised of which none implanted. My consultant has advised egg donation due to my age (46, icsi took place at 44 and 45) egg viability obviously beind an issue. My consultant has said that the success of E.D. IS 1:3 Is this the case for a woman of my age? I have a daughter from a previous marriage who is 27 years old Thanks
> Eve


----------



## Eve (Jan 2, 2003)

Thank you for your quick response Peter.I have no idea whay my endometrial thickness was or is. What should it be ideally? I havent spoken to my consultant snce we went on the waiting list, which was around November 02. I have a friend who is about to start treatment to be an egg donor(not for me) and this will apparently speed up my waiting time as a recipient( currently 2 years) I just need to know realistically, what my chances of success are. Am I just setting myself up for another heartbreaking ,inevitable failure?
Eve


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Eve said:


> Thank you for your quick response Peter.I have no idea whay my endometrial thickness was or is.
> 
> Some clinics do not measure this at transfer which in my opinion is poor practice. A good thickness is greater than 5mm, any less and an embryo in unlikely to implant anyway.
> 
> ...


----------

